# fighting techniques



## jgrillout (Jan 9, 2018)

I am surprised at how the African chiclids behave to agression conmpared to the south Americans I've had in the past. The Jack dempseys and Oscars will face off with each other and lock jaws. However, the Africans do a lot of chasing until one is exhusted and picked to death. Is this normal?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It is normal for Africans to chase especially if there are too many males or not enough females. You have trios...I have never had luck with trios or even quads. Africans will also lock jaws, this is common as well.


----------

